# shane turns 8 today!



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

ill have vids up later...gonna buy him a busy bone at the store(yeah i know it';s not high quality but he likes it and high quality feeding hasnt done much for him anyway lol) we still feed him totw though.

an update...he went to the vet for the first time in prolly a month and he weighed 82 pounds


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Shane!! And many more!! arty::whoo:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww happy birthday, Shane! It's Miko's bday, too!


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> ill have vids up later...gonna buy him a busy bone at the store(yeah i know it';s not high quality but he likes it and high quality feeding hasnt done much for him anyway lol) we still feed him totw though.
> 
> an update...he went to the vet for the first time in prolly a month and he weighed 82 pounds


This is a very good thing. Yay! Happy Birthday, Shane!!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

happy Birthday SHANE!!


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

82 lbs. sounds like a healthy weight;0) Happy birthday Shanearty:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Happy 8th Birthday Shane!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yea! Happy happy birthday, Shane. Give him a big hug from me. Here's to many many more happy birthdays.:tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

happy birthday, shane!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday to Shane! Glad to hear that he is enjoying life and doing well! arty:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Happy Birthday to Shane! Glad to hear that he is enjoying life and doing well! arty:


thanks everyone!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thanks everyone!


didn't get a chance to get his bone, but gave him some treats today...didn't feel lie posting vids but i'll have them soon


----------

